# Coach x Elvis™ Capsule Collection - SoHo Spring 2017



## MonsieurMode

Hey Coachies,

Looks like Coach SoHo is at it again with another one of their New York City exclusive collections! Coach x Elvis™ has taken over their SoHo boutique for NYFW. 


Source: Instagram
I saw this pop up on Instagram on Friday, and I've been patiently waiting for pictures of their limited edition products. I'm sure they have more to offer than what is pictured, or if the store is allowed to do a phone order for this merchandise. 


Source: Instagram










Source: dustinthecity.tumblr.com


----------



## fabuleux

The leather jacket looks awesome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

What a fun collection for Elvis fans!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'm in heaven -this is awesome -I have been to Graceland many times (I'm in the UK) and always wished they did some decent memorabilia not the tat the place is full of - now just need some to be released over here and to have a big lottery win lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Elvis never left the building


----------



## alansgail

elvisfan4life said:


> Elvis never left the building



I'm so glad you're joining us here "elvisfan4life". I remember you from the Mulberry forum. I'm the one who shared a photo of my Mom taken with a very young and handsome Elvis while in the Army in Paris. I must have one of these bag charms!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

alansgail said:


> I'm so glad you're joining us here "elvisfan4life". I remember you from the Mulberry forum. I'm the one who shared a photo of my Mom taken with a very young and handsome Elvis while in the Army in Paris. I must have one of these bag charms!!


Hello my dear friend so glad to find you here I still have those pics of your beautiful mum. I need something from this line but fear it won't make it to uk coach online - and yes after 30 years exclusively mulberry I am a coachie newbie and a complete convert the Mickey Mouse line attracted me and the quality of the bags have kept me here.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I suspect I can't afford the rogue but I would love the book cover or pouch/ wristlet with all the pics of my man on - I adore these sigh


----------



## Miss Krys

Not my cup of tea but I know a couple of Elvis lovers who would break people's kneecaps to get to the front of the line for the Rogue


----------



## MonsieurMode

I should have bought the Shop the Runway Elvis Tee when it was released. I didn't like the date embroidered on it, but now I like it better than the Elvis tee with the black bow and studs.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

They line is really lovely and unique.. Love the bag with the single handle


----------



## elvisfan4life

COACH ADDICT said:


> They line is really lovely and unique.. Love the bag with the single handle


Me too is it the double dinky do you think?


----------



## alansgail

Here is my photo of my Mom with Elvis in Paris. My dh is surprising me by having this photo "cleaned up" by a good friend and then he's making it into a bag charm for me! Can't wait to get it and carry it on all my bags. I miss my Mom but this way she'll always be with me.


----------



## elvisfan4life

alansgail said:


> Here is my photo of my Mom with Elvis in Paris. My dh is surprising me by having this photo "cleaned up" by a good friend and then he's making it into a bag charm for me! Can't wait to get it and carry it on all my bags. I miss my Mom but this way she'll always be with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606534


How absolutely wonderful that has just made me cry!!!


----------



## alansgail

elvisfan4life said:


> How absolutely wonderful that has just made me cry!!!



So sweet elvis, sorry to make you cry though!


----------



## anthrosphere

Love that jacket!! This collection is amazing. Way better than the NASA collection, in my opinion.


----------



## Starfly

alansgail said:


> Here is my photo of my Mom with Elvis in Paris. My dh is surprising me by having this photo "cleaned up" by a good friend and then he's making it into a bag charm for me! Can't wait to get it and carry it on all my bags. I miss my Mom but this way she'll always be with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606534


That is such a beautiful picture to have.


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> Here is my photo of my Mom with Elvis in Paris. My dh is surprising me by having this photo "cleaned up" by a good friend and then he's making it into a bag charm for me! Can't wait to get it and carry it on all my bags. I miss my Mom but this way she'll always be with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606534




How lovely!!  Thx for sharing this with us!

Be sure to show us the finished project!


----------



## K.E.W.

MonsieurMode said:


> Hey Coachies,
> 
> Looks like Coach SoHo is at it again with another one of their New York City exclusive collections! Coach x Elvis™ has taken over their SoHo boutique for NYFW.
> View attachment 3603405
> 
> Source: Instagram
> I saw this pop up on Instagram on Friday, and I've been patiently waiting for pictures of their limited edition products. I'm sure they have more to offer than what is pictured, or if the store is allowed to do a phone order for this merchandise.
> View attachment 3603406
> 
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 3603407
> 
> View attachment 3603408
> 
> View attachment 3603409
> 
> View attachment 3603410
> 
> View attachment 3603411
> 
> Source: dustinthecity.tumblr.com




I'm liking the three different sizes of the turnlock wristlet!  The large one, especially!


----------



## happibug

alansgail said:


> Here is my photo of my Mom with Elvis in Paris. My dh is surprising me by having this photo "cleaned up" by a good friend and then he's making it into a bag charm for me! Can't wait to get it and carry it on all my bags. I miss my Mom but this way she'll always be with me.


I love this picture! What a treasure. And a great moment for your lovely Mother! Thank you for sharing it again.


----------



## alansgail

happibug said:


> I love this picture! What a treasure. And a great moment for your lovely Mother! Thank you for sharing it again.



Thank you so much! I should have the charm any day now and will be sure to share it here.


----------



## alansgail

I'm over the moon in love with this one-of-a-kind bag charm that my dh had made for me!! Here it is on my Toaster satchel......


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3614660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over the moon in love with this one-of-a-kind bag charm that my dh had made for me!! Here it is on my Toaster satchel......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614658




Your mother surely would be thrilled to see this -- its LOVELY!!!

Could you share the name of the company that made this or was it made by an individual, privately?


----------



## alansgail

K.E.W. said:


> Your mother surely would be thrilled to see this -- its LOVELY!!!
> 
> Could you share the name of the company that made this or was it made by an individual, privately?



Thanks so much K.E.W., I'm happy to share that it was made through Shutterfly. You send them your image and though this was actually a shape for an ornament it can easily be a handbag "ornament", can't it? They do have different shapes available, it's your image over some sort of sturdy metal so it's very well made and substantial.
It can also be double sided so you can choose a different image for the reverse side if you wish, dh chose the same image which is perfect!


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> Thanks so much K.E.W., I'm happy to share that it was made through Shutterfly. You send them your image and though this was actually a shape for an ornament it can easily be a handbag "ornament", can't it? They do have different shapes available, it's your image over some sort of sturdy metal so it's very well made and substantial.
> It can also be double sided so you can choose a different image for the reverse side if you wish, dh chose the same image which is perfect!




Oh, I know Shutterfly!  Well, over the years I've "started" a few photo collage projects but didn't follow through (I don't remember reasons, but it's no reflection on them).  They obviously do good work!  Thx for letting me know.

Enjoy!


----------



## happibug

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3614660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over the moon in love with this one-of-a-kind bag charm that my dh had made for me!! Here it is on my Toaster satchel......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614658


That looks fantastic! It turned out so well, and the history behind the picture --- it's just amazing!


----------



## alansgail

happibug said:


> That looks fantastic! It turned out so well, and the history behind the picture --- it's just amazing!



Thanks so much happibug! I love it.....


----------



## elvisfan4life

alansgail said:


> Thanks so much K.E.W., I'm happy to share that it was made through Shutterfly. You send them your image and though this was actually a shape for an ornament it can easily be a handbag "ornament", can't it? They do have different shapes available, it's your image over some sort of sturdy metal so it's very well made and substantial.
> It can also be double sided so you can choose a different image for the reverse side if you wish, dh chose the same image which is perfect!


Oh that is amazng and so personal how wonderful to always have your mum with you (and E of course!!!)- what a fab idea by DH  xx


----------



## COACH ADDICT

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3614660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over the moon in love with this one-of-a-kind bag charm that my dh had made for me!! Here it is on my Toaster satchel......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614658




WOW it came out just lovely and such a great personal touch....


----------



## alansgail

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh that is amazng and so personal how wonderful to always have your mum with you (and E of course!!!)- what a fab idea by DH  xx



Thank you elvisfan! It's special indeed (as is dh!).


----------



## alansgail

COACH ADDICT said:


> WOW it came out just lovely and such a great personal touch....



Thank you coach addict, will be special using this on my bags!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ladies are any of the Elvis items on any websites yet like the rogue book over etc how would I find style numbers to track them down there is so little on the UK site


----------



## elvisfan4life

Please let me know if you see any of these on sale or style numbers so I can try the London stores


----------



## elvisfan4life

I'd love that book cover or the largest pouch or rogue the three things with most pics of Elvis on


----------



## MonsieurMode

Looks like Coach is continuing its tradition of releasing the Spring 1941 collaboration theme in outlet one year later (I'm not complaining, lol, I very much enjoy having the product selection to choose from).

Coach x Elvis is at Outlet stores this spring. It looks like some pieces may have reached stores, as there are a few listings on eBay.

Here's the product selection that I found on the Factory Online Store new arrivals page:


----------



## elvisfan4life

Omg I have just lost my job .......I would have loved these


----------



## elvisfan4life

I need a love button


----------



## anthrosphere

elvisfan4life said:


> Please let me know if you see any of these on sale or style numbers so I can try the London stores


I need the “Love me tender” coin purse, it doesn’t matter which one!! So cute!


----------



## Ireiki4u

elvisfan4life said:


> I need a love button


Me to


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I'm not a big Elvis fans but these items look very nice especially the first bag.  Nice collection.


----------



## lovingmybags

elvisfan4life said:


> Omg I have just lost my job .......I would have loved these



I feel your pain...just after two months of shopping ban, I decided to buy my first LV.  Literally the day after, I got the news that my job may be in trouble because of the company's bad financial straits.  Going to live vicariously through the others on the forum, until further notice!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lovingmybags said:


> I feel your pain...just after two months of shopping ban, I decided to buy my first LV.  Literally the day after, I got the news that my job may be in trouble because of the company's bad financial straits.  Going to live vicariously through the others on the forum, until further notice!


I have been there a long time am distraught it's gone bust


----------



## bluesh4rk

elvisfan4life said:


> I have been there a long time am distraught it's gone bust



Oh I am so sorry to hear you've lost your job! That is so difficult. I hope you can find a new one soon. Hugs.

On another note, I love Elvis but these items don't appeal to me which is fine since I really can't afford to buy everything. Don't I wish!


----------



## elvisfan4life

3 months later still no job and the Elvis retai! Items have hit Bicester retail not the outlet version !!!!! They even have the rogue!!!!! I know there are more important things but life can be such a kick in the face


----------



## floodette

elvisfan4life said:


> 3 months later still no job and the Elvis retai! Items have hit Bicester retail not the outlet version !!!!! They even have the rogue!!!!! I know there are more important things but life can be such a kick in the face


oh so sorry to hear this, sis...


----------



## G&T

elvisfan4life said:


> 3 months later still no job and the Elvis retai! Items have hit Bicester retail not the outlet version !!!!! They even have the rogue!!!!! I know there are more important things but life can be such a kick in the face



Oh Elvisfan, sorry to hear about your job situation. You’ve really been through the wringer lately [emoji22]

Hugs to you, surely things will take a turn for the better soon xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

G&T said:


> Oh Elvisfan, sorry to hear about your job situation. You’ve really been through the wringer lately [emoji22]
> 
> Hugs to you, surely things will take a turn for the better soon xx





K.E.W. said:


> Oh, I know Shutterfly!  Well, over the years I've "started" a few photo collage projects but didn't follow through (I don't remember reasons, but it's no reflection on them).  They obviously do good work!  Thx for letting me know.
> 
> Enjoy!



Lol no things didn’t get better sadly I’m fed up of covid but I do have the Elvis rogue on its way to me soon


----------

